# Rusty rim Soak



## the tinker (Oct 8, 2015)

Wanted to soak a couple rims in Oxalic acid.
Rather then soak in the big box lined with plastic that I soaked the Colson frame in a while back.  I used one garbage bag.

Lay one large heavy trash bag on level ground.

Place two rims in center.

Place another rim on top. This one serves as a collar . You now have three rims on top of one another.

Bunch up plastic around top rim and wrap rope completely around inside of top rim over the plastic and tie off.
then wrap the rope around bottom rim and tie it .

I did not tie off a rope around the bottom rim on mine and the water pushes out the plastic,thus the bricks I placed around the rim to keep the plastic from spreading out. Be sure to secure the rope around top and bottom rims to avoid this. Buy "WOOD BLEACH" from Ace Hardware.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 8, 2015)

nice results!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 8, 2015)

nice idea, and result!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 8, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## bikiba (Oct 8, 2015)

i just got my oxalic acid today... what is the correct length of time and amount to mix?


----------



## the tinker (Oct 8, 2015)

bikiba said:


> i just got my oxalic acid today... what is the correct length of time and amount to mix?




I have read in past posts here on the CABE various amounts that just confused me.[ I confuse easily ]
When I have soaked stuff: the rims, two good tablespoons in a bucket hot water[ to dissolve it real good]poured into the tub and filled with the garden hose to cover the rims.   It was nice and sunny out.The mixture stayed warm, and I let the rims soak about 4 hours.

When I did the badly rusted Colson frame [Shown in the "custom bicycle " thread under "It's a Start" I don't recall how much I used but I was very liberal and it soaked for at least 24 hours.
There was no paint to save on the Colson . Just lots of rust everywhere.
 The problem if you soak a painted item too long is it may soften the paint. The OX acid WILL  travel UNDER paint and chrome to attack rust , thus lifting more precious finish. If left too long I have found that it will also soften ALL  the paint to the point you can remove a patch anywhere with your finger nail. I experimented with a Schwinn DX fender.  After 24 hours the factory paint was soft and easy to remove by just scratching at it.

When soaking something it must be completely submerged. Because of the size of things it's tempting to soak one half for a while and then flip over and do the other half. I did this with painted fenders and when finished there was a difference in the paint. Was this because the solution was a bit stronger on the first soak? Was the soak times a little different for each side?  I don't know.... I am just saying....

 I bought a torrington handle bar from Chi Town that he soaked in lime juice to remove heavy rust....and they look great.  He swears by the stuff.   I have used ACID MAGIC  and CROSAVE wire wheel cleaner on chrome.  I will not use it any more.  Even the deepest rust dissolves in a couple minutes. Great for a rusty fender light case [ one minute]  I left the spring yoke from a Schwinn springer in a jar full of ACID MAGIC over night and every speck of rust was gone.... but so was ALL the chrome. Never let either product contact aluminum.  Instantly dissolves it.
With Acid Magic the fumes are not bad, but they are still there. ...not good.
Crosave wire wheel cleaner is used to quickly clean rust off between the spokes of wire auto rims. It works great but the fumes are horrible. Wear a respirator or Get an Iron lung...


----------



## tech549 (Oct 10, 2015)

great info have plenty of rims to clean up,thanks tinker


----------

